# Pic's of my Shelby Airflow before restoration



## poolboy1 (Mar 27, 2011)

My plans for the bike is to blast it and have some minor repairs done and make sure everything fits rite. I have a ND 2 speed and front brake for it. Send the seat off to get restore. Still have not picked out a color yet.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks like another very nice "Standard" to add to your collection!  Let's see some pics of your others!!   Not sure if you're going for a "correct" looking resto, but the "Standard" likely would not have come with the airflo bars.


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 27, 2011)

i found in all the research and many years collecting bikes that is not true it's just like cars. The day they put the bike together depends the parts and what they had in stock. Yes the bike will be correct...


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Any one have any pictures of Shelby Airflow's paint themes? Please post some pictures! I would love to see them!


----------



## JLarkin (Mar 29, 2011)

This page has a Hiawatha and a Shelby like yours.  All these bikes are drool enabled.

Bill's Classic Bicycles


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 29, 2011)

You are exactly right.  Being born and raised in Shelby, I have had the opportunity to speak with many former employees of the Shelby Cycle, and they have all said when they ran out of parts for a bike, they just started looking around the plant to see what was laying around to finish it up.  That's what they used. You will have another awesome Airflo when finished.







poolboy1 said:


> i found in all the research and many years collecting bikes that is not true it's just like cars. The day they put the bike together depends the parts and what they had in stock. Yes the bike will be correct...


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank's I just think it's funny when someone says in stone this went with that.... That is not true at all.


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 29, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean.  







poolboy1 said:


> Thank's I just think it's funny when someone says in stone this went with that.... That is not true at all.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with whole heartedly, with the idea that they used what was available on any given day to finish a bike.  I was simply saying it was not "likely" -- given they had all the typical parts to build a "Standard" model -- that a "Standard" model would come with deluxe parts -- Airflo bars.  I guess I need to refrain from using the word "correct"!  Regardless, it's going to be a BEAUTIFUL bike, ALL Airflo's are!


----------



## poolboy1 (Mar 29, 2011)

It is a metal tank with only a light switch. The inserts could of been chrome or painted. People seem to think that deluxe tanks need to have a horn button. I have seen a deluxe with a original paint job with aluminum inserts with out a horn button... It had aluminum guard rack and ribbed fender's! I have three Airflow's and one No-nose all real deal metal tanks and i think that you should be able to restore them with all the options that where offered then if you can find them and it should be ok.... Anyone have any color idea's?


----------



## blasterracing (Mar 29, 2011)

I have always liked Straw and Red.  It has that antique look to it.  2 Tone green was a strange one that you don't see too often as well.


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 29, 2011)

I've only seen the green once and I loved it!  I too like the straw and red.  The Straw and Blue is probably my least favorite.  My og paint Standard is in Red and Black, which was never a favorite color combo, but has definitely grown on me 

I would love to see pics of your other Airflo's and "no nose".  Please share!


----------



## grose8883 (May 22, 2011)

I am new to this forum, but I would like to know where, if at all, can I find the knuckle guards, and or curved fender braces? Heaven forbid me finding the tomahawk stem. Please advise... Oh here are some pics


----------



## poolboy1 (May 24, 2011)

Your pictures did not come out!.. Tomahawk..... Good luck on that one!..... The knuckle guards come up now and then. The braces are on ebay all the time. Would love to see some pictures.


----------

